# Betsie mouth , river .. Updates



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

Kinda quiet after the flourish of information with the guys helping fish, digging channels, DNR escorting them off the flats, etc. 

Thanks for the video showing the fish moving thru. 
Rain forecasted on n off over the next three days.

Coming back up to the river Tuesday (after poor trip a week and a half ago).
Can always fish the pier I guess but would rather wade the river.

Any new (first hand) information would be greatly appreciated.
More fish in the river? Pier action? 

Strange year to say the least.

Thanks!


----------



## snowandgo (Aug 14, 2009)

Was up there tuesday. Strong north winds. Couldnt get out on the North peir but i fished the stub peir. A cpl pumps during the day. Things heated up about 8:00pm. The winds calmed down a little. went 2 for 4 then got blown off about 8:45pm. Caught them on a green glow loco.


----------



## bel43 (Sep 19, 2012)

I was there from Friday last week to Yesterday. We floated the lower stretch and saw about 20 fish in two days...not good. My buddy is still there and said with the rescent rains fish are getting through. More rain expected for the next three days.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Here's an interesting question: Knowing that the Betsie is 100% wild and fish are struggling to get up river, how many people who are in favor of the mouth closure are gonna be pulling out the stringers and roping up the fish that do make it up river? 

Seriously...how many people will institute a self imposed "catch n release" rule for this year vs. the people where it's business as usual? 

Not picking or anything...asking a topic of conversation. Not talking about the snaggers or anything like that, I'm talking about the guys who fish right and know what the situation is.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

You would think that the DNR would allow people to net them at the mouth and get them over the sand bar instead of watching them die on the sand bar. Just anotherr item to add to the long list of things that irritate me about the DNR.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

thousandcasts said:


> Here's an interesting question: Knowing that the Betsie is 100% wild and fish are struggling to get up river, how many people who are in favor of the mouth closure are gonna be pulling out the stringers and roping up the fish that do make it up river?
> 
> Seriously...how many people will institute a self imposed "catch n release" rule for this year vs. the people where it's business as usual?
> 
> Not picking or anything...asking a topic of conversation. Not talking about the snaggers or anything like that, I'm talking about the guys who fish right and know what the situation is.



It's not that often that people live up to their talk.
We all know the salmon rodeo brings out the worst in people.


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

thousandcasts said:


> Here's an interesting question: Knowing that the Betsie is 100% wild and fish are struggling to get up river, how many people who are in favor of the mouth closure are gonna be pulling out the stringers and roping up the fish that do make it up river?
> 
> Seriously...how many people will institute a self imposed "catch n release" rule for this year vs. the people where it's business as usual?
> 
> Not picking or anything...asking a topic of conversation. Not talking about the snaggers or anything like that, I'm talking about the guys who fish right and know what the situation is.


I agree Hutch!!

People think just because they go beyond where the DNR set boundaries its different fish or something??


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

I agree Robert.
Also the trench diggers. Let em help nature out. 
If standing on the flats scares them up on the sand bar, then grab em and put them back in the water over the bar. 

Hutch, I'm 100% catch n release in the rivers in the fall anyway. Grilled the early summer fish and canned plenty of late summer lake fish. To many chrome fish in the summer to have any interest in eating any that are turning colors. Don't want to process any more fish either. Save that energy for venison. I'm just bending the rod and grinning this time of year.


----------



## Floater (Feb 8, 2003)

The DNR is closing the rivermouth for fishing, not because they are trying to stop the poachers, but, to give the fish a chance to make it to the river unmolested. There is a real concern that the river won't see enough fish return to re-populate the system. I, for one, have decided not to fish the Betsie this year in an effort to help the DNR and the salmon accomplish their objectives. It just seems like the right thing to do. There are plenty of other rivers to fish that are planted by the DNR and that are not at the same risk as the Betsie.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

thousandcasts said:


> Here's an interesting question: Knowing that the Betsie is 100% wild and fish are struggling to get up river, how many people who are in favor of the mouth closure are gonna be pulling out the stringers and roping up the fish that do make it up river?
> 
> Seriously...how many people will institute a self imposed "catch n release" rule for this year vs. the people where it's business as usual?
> 
> Not picking or anything...asking a topic of conversation. Not talking about the snaggers or anything like that, I'm talking about the guys who fish right and know what the situation is.


I won't be keeping any Kings (probably) this year, but I would support this. On the other hand, and quoting from the "Hutch Bible," how many Salmon does it take to make a successful spawn? If only half as many fish spawn as usual, they should still produce enough progeny to keep the same numbers of returning adults. At least it seems that way to me.


----------



## Mstash (Sep 18, 2004)

Just got home after spending two weeks up there and it will make you sick to see the numbers of fish trying to find the river and just end up on a sand bar for the Buzzards to fly down and kill them.Yes fish are making it up the river but a large number aren't. Google the Elbert Alert and look for the headlines I won't be back in 2015. The people digging the trench did a lot of good for a lot of fish. You MI fishermen lost the Aug run and most of Sept. A Lot of dark fish in the river due to stress trying to get there.


----------



## Mstash (Sep 18, 2004)

http://elbertaalert.wordpress.com/2...rge-action-on-low-water-threat-to-salmon-run/


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Why can't they dredge that?!? Get in there and dredge 5ft deep channel.


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

Taking advantage of nice weather? or vulnerable fish?










And whats this? Promoting what can be caught in the low waters?

"we wont be here in 2015" - they say, not worth the 900+ mile drive. So we will catch them while we are and add to the salmon decent.... Maybe i am misunderstanding??


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Robert Holmes said:


> You would think that the DNR would allow people to net them at the mouth and get them over the sand bar instead of watching them die on the sand bar. Just anotherr item to add to the long list of things that irritate me about the DNR.


So it's the DNR's fault that we haven't had any water?


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

thousandcasts said:


> So it's the DNR's fault that we haven't had any water?


I don't think that is what he meant. Why not let willing people help the fish in a strange situation like this. We help deer and moose that go through the ice. Rescue and revive other wounded or sick wildlife. Let us help a few fish this year. Every one that gets help going up the river will help the spawning cycle this year right?


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Davelobi said:


> I agree Robert.
> Also the trench diggers. Let em help nature out.
> If standing on the flats scares them up on the sand bar, then grab em and put them back in the water over the bar.
> 
> Hutch, I'm 100% catch n release in the rivers in the fall anyway. Grilled the early summer fish and canned plenty of late summer lake fish. To many chrome fish in the summer to have any interest in eating any that are turning colors. Don't want to process any more fish either. Save that energy for venison. I'm just bending the rod and grinning this time of year.


I'm not pointing fingers or even saying anything is right or wrong. I'm just wondering if anyone has changed their Betsie river philosophy since it's been made clear that there's a serious issue with fish getting up river. 

Hell, it's been so long since I fished the Betsie, I couldn't even tell you what it looks like. So, other than looking at things from an angler who cares about the salmon fishery as a whole, I don't have anything invested in that one river, so to speak. 

Fishindude: It would be interesting to know just how many spawning fish that river needs to sustain itself, wouldn't it? A few...a lot? Definitely an interesting thought.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Davelobi said:


> I don't think that is what he meant. Why not let willing people help the fish in a strange situation like this. We help deer and moose that go through the ice. Rescue and revive other wounded or sick wildlife. Let us help a few fish this year. Every one that gets help going up the river will help the spawning cycle this year right?


I would think that turning a bunch of people loose with nets would definitely result in a lot of fish ending up in the back of pick up trucks. 

"I swear to God officer...I was just helping the fish!" would probably be the new, "I swear to God officer, she told me she was 18!" :lol:


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

thousandcasts said:


> I would think that turning a bunch of people loose with nets would definitely result in a lot of fish ending up in the back of pick up trucks.
> 
> "I swear to God officer...I was just helping the fish!" would probably be the new, "I swear to God officer, she told me she was 18!" :lol:


I can just picture that ^ "officer, I figured I'd give them a ride in my truck up to the dam to conserve their energy for the spawning procedure"

Na, I meant people who were really helping the fish. Heck, the DNR could oversee the helping hands if they like. They have the authority but not the man power right? We'll offer up the muscle, they can just watch.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Those guys posting for a "trophy shot" with those fish is hilarious.

They make a 900 mile drive to fish in September for fish that aren't really thinking of biting when they could drive to Montauk or the Outer Banks to fish for stripers, bluefish and false albacore that are gluttonous.

I am D O N E with Michigan salmon fishing. It's a big lake, artificially sustained fishery with the most old womanly sort of whining about spots, techniques, who caught what, who is illegal...heaped on top of "rivers" like the Betsie, Little and P.M. which in most States would be classified as creeks because they're so small and shallow.

Trout fishing and steelhead, yes we're blessed with a decent river fishery for both.

Why not get rid of the G D salmon? Emphasize lake run browns and steelhead which don't try and get up rivers at the peak of end of summer drought conditions.

Hutch's point is excellent. The Betsie may lose an entire year of salmon reproduction yet guys can't drive to other nearby rivers including dullards from PA or NC who would have been sportfishing instead of fishing in a barrel if they just would have gone to the ocean. Maybe the sharks are too scary! 

This year I will be spending the one or two October fishing days I get with my seven weight fishing for big trout and steelhead gobbling the garbage fishes eggs. This salmon business is absurd.

If God really intended king salmon to be gamefish in Michigan rivers, why would he have turned them the color of excrement as soon as they get the spawning urge? At least in the Pacific Ocean tribs where they hail from, they turn into a cool red or grey when they hit the streams.


----------

